# lemon blast het albino x bumblebee



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

would the poss outcomes be:
pin
spider
pastel
super pastel
spinner
lemon blast
superblast
bumblebee
killer bee
killer blast
spinner blast

im guessing would the het carry over as poss 50% het too?
cheers


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

covkev said:


> would the poss outcomes be:
> pin
> spider
> pastel
> ...


Yes and normals too


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

They would be 66% poss het i believe.


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

i guess ill be pairing those two up nxt season then.cheers


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

Graz said:


> They would be 66% poss het i believe.


No, there is a 50% chance the albino gene would be passed down.


----------



## lawrencet1988 (Jan 2, 2010)

Isnt a super blast and a killer blast the same thing?


----------



## louodge (Sep 26, 2008)

lawrencet1988 said:


> Isnt a super blast and a killer blast the same thing?


 
No a super blast is a pastel + pastel + pinstripe (super pastel pinstripe)
and a killer blast is a pastel + pastel + pinstripe + spider (super pastel spinner)

hope this helps


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

Blackecho said:


> No, there is a 50% chance the albino gene would be passed down.


 yea i thought so, cheers


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

dilemma...
do you want to be chasing all those poss hets for years?

btw, you and louodge are correct


----------



## shaunclemens (Feb 7, 2010)

covkev said:


> would the poss outcomes be:
> pin
> spider
> pastel
> ...


i make it

6.25% Wildtyp 
12.5% Pastel 
6.25% Pinstripe 
6.25% Spider 
12.5% Bumble Bee 
12.5% Pinstripe Pastel 
6.25% Pinstripe Spider 
6.25% Super Pastel 
12.5% Pinstripe Pastel Spider 
6.25% Pinstripe Super Pastel 
6.25% Killer Bee 
6.25% Pinstripe Super Pastel Spider	

with 50% het for albino


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

shaunclemens said:


> i make it
> 
> 6.25% Wildtyp
> 12.5% Pastel
> ...


dont you mean 'genetics wizard' makes it?


----------



## covkev (Dec 29, 2008)

alan1 said:


> dont you mean 'genetics wizard' makes it?


 alan1=mr genetics boff.cheers dude


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

shaunclemens said:


> i make it
> 
> 6.25% Wildtyp
> 12.5% Pastel
> ...


the clues... : victory:


----------



## Blackecho (Jun 30, 2008)

alan1 said:


> dont you mean 'genetics wizard' makes it?


Exactly, you can tell when someone knows and when they type it into some sort of calculator.


----------

